# Efi brute idling problems



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

This is the umpteenth brute motor I've built but only the third Efi and all 3 bikes don't want to idle they all run great with plenty of power but sometimes die at idle I'm having a little trouble here so any idea are appreciated. The first 2 bikes have over 100 flawless hours on them other then the idling issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

did you try to adjust the idle screw, i was looking on how to turn it up and somebody showed me a page out the book to turn it up a little...


----------



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

i did not idle them up i was hoping that maybe the computer would maybe "remap" itself so to speak. had a dodge pickup that wouldnt idle after a dead battery for about 10 minutes.. but since all bikes were running perfect before the build i figured there was no need for adjustment.. but i will try it..


----------



## Daniel80 (Feb 26, 2012)

I had to advance my TPS for my 2010 750


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

The Efi brute are suppose to adjust the idle themselves. I do believe


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can adjust the tps sensor. Do you have any kind of leaks around any of the boots or lines or kinked lines?


----------



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

i got a 2010 750 with a full hmf system and hmf optimizer and with the optimizer on it runs fine but at idle it idles low how do you adjust that i figured u cant since it is all done by the computer


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

To adjust the TPS you'll need a T-25 tamper-resistant torx bit (the one with the hole in the center). Locate the TPS....its basically below and behind the gear shifter, loosen the two screws that hold it in place and slowly rotate it, it is slotted where the screws go through it to allow it to be clocked a decent amount in either direction. Turn it too much in either direction and it'll run like poo so pay attention to where its set at in the grooves before you try to adjust it. I can't remember which direction idles it up and which way is down...but I think clockwise idles up, just don't hold me to it. The computer doesn't compensate much at all for fuel mapping, if it did then we wouldn't all be buying programmers for our EFI's lol. Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## Leardriver (Feb 21, 2012)

What are you looking for when you rotate the TPS? Just a smoother idle? Is there a volt measurement that can be taken?


----------



## Daniel80 (Feb 26, 2012)

I advanced mine forward to far and when I mashed it, it died, so I had to roll it back a lil, and I had to play with my idle air scew


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Where is the idle air screw


----------



## Daniel80 (Feb 26, 2012)

When you pull the battery box out, look at the base of the intake straight forward and down, there will be a brase looking flat head screw, make sure you screw it all the way in and count the rotations in before you play with it, just incase your problem turns out to be somewhere else.


----------

